# The new 2011 EA888 engine details.



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I found this to be a very interesting and encouraging document.

http://www.aachen-colloquium.com/pdf/Vortr_Nachger/2011/A1.1_Wurms_Audi.pdf

The part I am most interested in is the dual fuel injection. Is this possibly a cure for the dreaded deposit buildup? No more catch cans?

I'm sure there are folks on these forums with more thoughts on this. Is this just marketing crap? Or is this a real attempt by Audi/VW to resolve some of the known issues? Perhaps they've made the situation even worse in order to squeeze every bit of fuel economy possible.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

On page 8:


> The third generation EA888 also for the first time features a dual fuel injection system
> (Figure 8). Alongside a high-pressure direct-injection system with system pressure
> increased from 150 to 200 bar, a low-pressure injection system has also been
> integrated into the VTS (Variable Tumble System) flange which injects into the upper
> ...


That's the interesting part to me. Does this mean that when we're just cruising in the city or idling that the low pressure fuel injectors will help clean the combustion chamber, valves and the high pressure injectors? The pic does seem to suggest that its postion up high in the manifold would make this a possibility.


----------



## I'mbringingstaticback (Nov 22, 2011)

:like:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I've been trying to prove out that 2011+ TT's have the gen 3 EA888 engine. A bit of sleuthing was in order.

Page 8:


> To achieve the required increase in power output allied to much improved
> spontaneity and optimised full load fuel efficiency, the Audi valvelift system (twostage
> valve lift change-over of the exhaust camshaft) familiar from the 2.0l TFSI
> predecessor engine was adopted and for the first time combined with a camshaft
> ...


And, from Car and Driver's description of the updates starting with the 2011 model:
http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/2011-audi-tt-first-drive-review


> Now it’s the base model’s turn to play. With the disappearance of the 3.2-liter V-6 from the TT’s engine options last year, the 2.0T model got some room to breathe. As such, the entry-level 2011 TT gets an improved version of the 2.0-liter EA888 turbocharged TFSI four-cylinder. The valve lift on the exhaust side is now variable, and horsepower rises from 200 to 211. More important, however, is that torque takes a huge leap from 207 lb-ft to a lofty 258. As with the 2010 TT lineup, the only drivetrain available in the U.S. pairs Quattro with the S tronic dual-clutch automated manual. Audi expects the 2011 2.0T coupe to knock at least 0.3 second off the previous 0-to-60 time. We clocked a 2009 2.0T Quattro with S tronic to 60 in 5.7 seconds, so look for something in the 5.4-second range.


Can we take that as proof that the 2011+ TT's have the gen 3 EA888?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I thought the only EA888 with the dual injection was the new 1.8T that was just released in Europe.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> I thought the only EA888 with the dual injection was the new 1.8T that was just released in Europe.


This is what I'd like to confirm. Perhaps Arin from APR might know. I'll send a PM.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

I could have sworn that I read somewhere that the new 2.0T with Valvelift is the EA888. I can't for the life of me remember where I heard it. More than likely on this, here, forum. 




Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

hichrishigh said:


> I could have sworn that I read somewhere that the new 2.0T with Valvelift is the EA888. I can't for the life of me remember where I heard it. More than likely on this, here, forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EE888 Gen 2 had that. We're talking EA888 gen3 here.


----------



## hichrishigh (Apr 23, 2006)

Ahhh... gotcha.


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

MoreGooderTT said:


> This is what I'd like to confirm. Perhaps Arin from APR might know. I'll send a PM.


Should be pretty easy to confirm... pop the covers off and check for a second fuel rail and set of injectors.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Sadly, it turns out that the gen 3 engine just started in mass production this summer, and the first recipient model is the A4. I wonder if the MK2 TT will ever even see a gen 3.

Oh.... and I've discovered this whole carbon buildup issue


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

The Gen 3 has dual injection. They are not finished calibrating it yet.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Sadly, it turns out that the gen 3 engine just started in mass production this summer, and the first recipient model is the A4. I wonder if the MK2 TT will ever even see a gen 3.
> 
> Oh.... and I've discovered this whole carbon buildup issue


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The Gen 3 has dual injection. They are not finished calibrating it yet.


 Arin,
Given that APR has been tuning these direct inject engines for a long time now, what's your take on this issue? Does a tune make it worse or better? Any advice?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

conneem-tt said:


> Most direct injection engines will see carbon build up (crack open a Porsche DFI or BMW 35i engine and it's there too).
> 
> One thing I have noticed is that the 2.0TFSI although it does have carbon buildup it doesn't seem to affect performance as it does in the N/A 4.2 in the RS4. There are 5/6 year old Golf GTI's still making the expected power when hitting dyno's and running with high mileage without major problems


That is comforting. Thanks! I suspect that only a small percentage of cars are having noticable issues, otherwise this would be much bigger news and might have been addressed by now.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Arin,
> Given that APR has been tuning these direct inject engines for a long time now, what's your take on this issue? Does a tune make it worse or better? Any advice?


the hotter it runs with more boost, the less chance of oil sticking places i say 

but they don't say its for carbon buildup, they say the reason is just for low rpm efficiency...


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> the hotter it runs with more boost, the less chance of oil sticking places i say
> 
> but they don't say its for carbon buildup, they say the reason is just for low rpm efficiency...


Yes, that's what Audi claims. But, they wouldn't want to admit that the secondary (if not REAL reason) they are doing this is because it will solve this problem.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Yes, that's what Audi claims. But, they wouldn't want to admit that the secondary (if not REAL reason) they are doing this is because it will solve this problem.


like lexus right?

anyway i had my first oil change just now at 3k, used 504/507 low saps oil, i will take things apart around 10-15k and take pics to see

stickers on tt engine bays in north america say to use 502 oil for some reason :screwy:


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Anyone using low sap oil? And if so,what brand?


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> like lexus right?
> 
> anyway i had my first oil change just now at 3k, used 504/507 low saps oil, i will take things apart around 10-15k and take pics to see
> 
> stickers on tt engine bays in north america say to use 502 oil for some reason :screwy:


By what I read, 505 is also 502 approved, but just costs a bit more. I will absolutely insist on 505 spec oil.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

tdi-bart said:


> the hotter it runs with more boost, the less chance of oil sticking places i say
> 
> ...


Actually, I've read contradictory reports on this. With high compression you'll have more blow by gasses reaching the valves, which means more deposts.

Damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

read through it all its interesting, especially page 19 

http://www.lubrizol.com/richmedia/E...A2008/UEIL2006LowerSAPS/UEIL2006LowerSAPS.pdf

and here's the VW list of all their oils

http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php

the oil i used was castrol slx pro ll03 you can buy from any vw dealer


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice,
Looks like 504/507 approved oils is the way to go then. It's nice to know that there's some hope our DI engines can see decent performance long term. Still, I am going to keep my eye on this topic over time. There could be new insights and bettr solutions at any moment.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

MoreGooderTT said:


> Arin,
> Given that APR has been tuning these direct inject engines for a long time now, what's your take on this issue? Does a tune make it worse or better? Any advice?


Every evolution of the VW engines has created a reduction in available tuners due to the difficulty associated with tuning it. We don't foresee any issues on our end and welcome the challenge. :thumbup:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm glad you take up the challenge, but does tuning an direct injected engine make carbon build up worse? Or does it help to burn it off?


----------

